# Tumeric and pomegranate capsules with chicken / carrot diet controlled problems



## rogerharris (Jun 20, 2012)

I had my second flare up of internal inflammation (not chrons or colitis...yet) so im still IBS with daily cramps..Tried diet alterations..cutting carbs and histamine inducing foods..tried probiotics all no dice. Im a medical student (neuroscience) so I was able to work my way through a load of papers on gut flora and cellular signalling in the colon without being totally brain busted. Still dont get a lot of it, but enough to get the gist. Tried tumeric capsules 250mg x 4 day (2 day 2 night) and blown away these worked better than anti-histamine right away and no side effects. However they didnt close down my colon cramps just helped close it down from really bad to distracting.Ray peats ideas on diet and fresh sat fat being better for the colon than omega 3 were also interesting so I bought raw chickens (annoying as i liked being a fish veggy)..and live on basically boiled chicken, the jelly and carrots. Added small amounts of Vit D and 2 weeks on cramps disappearing after almost 5 months. The pomegranate capsules appear to be the final hammer on this, but we will see. Im going to test how bullet proof these treatments are by trying to get back in the swing of the stress of work.Clearly i have confounded treatments, but when ill I think its good idea to try the fast method of blast yourself with every good sounding treatment till the condition breaks (before it breaks you by spending ages doing one thing then another) then from the point of recovery start eliminating and fine tuning each part of the treatment to see whats doing what after or what might be synergistic. BTW im new here and dont know if my approach here is novel. Is there a part of the forum where members can keep a diary showing progress for particular variants of IBS.I would say im an inflammatory colon with tendency towards constipation probably due to my high protein diet (trying prunes for constipation now).The idea of messing around with gut flora pre-and probiotics really irks me from a medical view so i decided it was dangerous to mess around with that system. I mean that system is really unquantified in a massive way, its barely classified into a coherent theory for everybody, never mind individuals..but that's for another thread.


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi rogerharris. Curcuma is a good product to start with. I`ve been reading IBS research sice 8 years. There were more and more evidence that IBS is an organic inflammation disease. With Mastcells other immuncells. From what I know, these cells release substances into the gut which irritate gut nerves. also produce cytokines. There is a lot of research in Germany, about IBS inflammation. But It`s not easy to fix. Some have success with mastcells blockers, or mesalazine. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438846By the way , with post infectious IBS (what I have), there is 100% chance to have higher immunecell count. You can also consider Bosweila or Fishoil. also a lot of people with IBS have Leaky gut too. Infammation can cause leaky gut. So maybe a stool test can show you, there are markers for leaky gut. Leaky gut can be treated with L-glutamine, antinflammatories, biotin, zinc, MSM . but from what I can tell you It`s very hard to treat. also avoid wheat and milk products, even if there are no intolorance. These rise inflammation.


----------



## rogerharris (Jun 20, 2012)

Puppy3D said:


> Hi rogerharris. Curcuma is a good product to start with. I`ve been reading IBS research sice 8 years. There were more and more evidence that IBS is an organic inflammation disease. With Mastcells other immuncells. From what I know, these cells release substances into the gut which irritate gut nerves. also produce cytokines. There is a lot of research in Germany, about IBS inflammation. But It`s not easy to fix. Some have success with mastcells blockers, or mesalazine. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438846By the way , with post infectious IBS (what I have), there is 100% chance to have higher immunecell count. You can also consider Bosweila or Fishoil. also a lot of people with IBS have Leaky gut too. Infammation can cause leaky gut. So maybe a stool test can show you, there are markers for leaky gut. Leaky gut can be treated with L-glutamine, antinflammatories, biotin, zinc, MSM . but from what I can tell you It`s very hard to treat. also avoid wheat and milk products, even if there are no intolorance. These rise inflammation.


Thanks for that, yes the anti-inflammatory (all from natural foods) are way better for me than the pre and probiotics although my simple paleo style diet may be a kind of pre-biotic for me now.Im measuring my success lately by testing myself with foods not that would cause me a flare up. Wow I am so happy that these natural remedies are making my insides more bullet proof, I even eat some chips from a nasty take away last week and was fine.Not sure if I have a leaky gut. I have slight aspergers traits (good for medical research tho !) and lots of food sensitivity as a kid so would not be surprised. I study neuroscience, believe me trying to understand the Gut is way harder, well due to the fact we are now more ignorant of its workings than the brain.


----------

